# 48V 1000W Motor Brushless Controller 3 Phase Motor Electric Bike Vehicle&Scooter



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $51.51*
End Date: Tuesday Jun-24-2014 23:18:05 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $51.51
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

